
Show HN: BigPipe is a radical new modular web pattern for Node.js - smartoop
https://github.com/bigpipe/bigpipe
======
fiatjaf
"The general idea is to decompose web pages into small re-usable chunks of
functionality called Pagelets and pipeline them through several execution
stages inside web servers and browsers."

Whoa.

------
tckr
The assumption is that you render dynamic web pages in the server side.

